# WPF ALL-IRELAND PICS



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

OVERALL MR ALL-IRELAND MARK MC CONNELL










again










In the middle










OVERALL MISS ALL-IRELAND SHARON MC CLOSKEY


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats fine physique on the left? did he place


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

SUPER HEAVYWEIGHT WINNER STEVEN STEWART










LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT WINNER VINTY JOHNSTON










MIDDLEWEIGHT AND SENIORS WINNER DAVID MC COLLOM


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

INTERMEDIATES WINNER ROBERT IRVINE










TONED FIGURE WINNER ANDI BLACK










JUNIOR WINNER JOHN MARTINI


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

GUEST POSER SIMON ROBINSON AND LIAM STEWART










SIMON ROBINSON










LIAM STEWART(in off season shape might i add)


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

JUST A SELECTION OF TROPHIES (supplied by the one and only dougie)










ANOTHER TABLE OF TROPHIES


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

JOHN MOORE (AMAZING FIRST TIMERS WINNER)


----------



## damien (Dec 29, 2005)

ANOTHER SHOT OF JOHN


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice to see Simon Robinson doing ok after his accident, he used to live just round the corner from me, he used to train at Peak Physique in Mansfield.


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

hi all

the junior is very nice

and the men robinson i respect you !!! you have 1 legs and you have beautiful body!!!


----------



## IronJunkey (Feb 3, 2006)

i did not think you could win with tats.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Tatoos are now generally accepted in bodybuilding, a lot of pro,s have them lee preist has loads now, and still wins pro shows. they wont count against you unless they obscure your physique 

Even dorian yates has tatoos


----------

